# 85 QSW motor swap with a audi 5000cs turbo motor.



## Turbo-QuantumPNW (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, after looking around for a while I have come to believe that this motor swap id doable. I have a 5000cs motor that got when I bought a 4000cs quattro from my brother, he threw it in for me. I was gonna put that 10v turbo motor in the 4kcs but decided I would love to stick this in the QSW and clean her up a bit. So, I was wanting to know if the 5000cs motor will fit and what all do I need other than the motor, harness and ecu. Any help of forwards to other links would be much appreciated.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It's Exactly the same swap in the 4000q. 034 is your best bet for instructions/directions.
While you have the whole front end torn out, make sure to replace the heater core! 12 hour job after the car is driving around!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 85 QSW motor swap with a audi 5000cs turbo motor. (Turbo-QuantumPNW)*

This swap has been done MANY times in QSWs and 4KQs. The only rear change to be done to the car is the relocation of the battery to the rear cargo area, or, if you want it to be nice, a box in the sheet metal under the back seat.


----------



## Turbo-QuantumPNW (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 85 QSW motor swap with a audi 5000cs turbo motor. (Longitudinal)*

ok Great... now let me ask you this. The 5 speed I have in the QSW now, will it bolt up to the 5000 motor and handle the little bit of extra power? Gonna do the clutch though. Or should I use a tranny from the 5000? What other trannys could I use? Im not tryn to get mad power out of it. I just wanted to change all the gaskets and maybe do a little head work, nothing too outrageous. Im kinda on a tight budget. Maybe 3 or 4 k to spend on the project, most of the work will be done at a shop. =P


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

5cylinder Quantum syncro tranny? yep, should be direct bolt on


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

QSW & Audi 4000 quattro tranny, engine, front suspension, prop shaft are the exact same.


----------



## Turbo-QuantumPNW (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, Awesome. Now... im trying to put a parts list together for the Mc 10v turbo from the 5000cs and I have these numbers from the block and head. I tried to google it but Im getting back nothing. I would like to get some info from these numbers if all possible please guys. I was also trying to find a gasket set with everything needed but not having any luck on a complete set.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

with creativity... you don't really even _need_ to change the block







just swap the head/manifolds/etc


----------



## Turbo-QuantumPNW (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (Turbo-QuantumPNW)*








Forgot to post the numbers. 
Block casting # : XMC 006 124X
Head casting # : 034103373


----------



## Turbo-QuantumPNW (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_with creativity... you don't really even _need_ to change the block







just swap the head/manifolds/etc










Yeah thats what I hear. But I already have the 5000cs motor already pulled and almost torn down for the new gaskets, water pump, timeing belt... all that fun stuff. Thats why I was asking if that motor will bolt up to the QSW 5cyl tranny thats already in the QSW. Was just gonna put a stage 2 clutch in it. I know the tranny is good.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo-QuantumPNW)*

OK, the transmission is good for about four times stock JT output, so you are fine there. An OEM clutch should be good for 250HP or so dependably. Beyond that, call South Bend. I have lost faith in SPEC.
As for a gasket set, try autohausaz.com. If you are taking it apart to re-seal, you should consider the 20V turbo AAN code head gasket. It is a multi-layer steel unit and is definitely superior to the old style. 


_Modified by Longitudinal at 1:03 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_with creativity... you don't really even _need_ to change the block







just swap the head/manifolds/etc









True, but due to a few differences between NA & turbo motors, if you run that setup your limiting yourself to around 5-7psi of boost using the NA lower end. That would net you approx 160hp. It'll be quick too.
Swapping the complete MC1 or MC2 motor will allow you to run safely to 14.7psi boost (w/chip and wastegate spring) and net you 210-220hp. This is what I have in both my CGT & 4KQS and they are both a blast to drive.
Either way go for it! A QSW turbo sounds good to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW since it's the same basic swap on the QSW as it is the 4000, try googling Audi 4000 turbo swap. There are several good sites out there outlining the swap.


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 12:01 AM 6-28-2009_


----------

